# Rammstein



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 12, 2019)

Rammstein is a phenomenal industrial band. Thanks to y'all I've been reminded of their music, and am on an industrial binge. Any other Rammstein fans?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 12, 2019)

Feuer frei!

Or Engel.  depends on mood


----------



## Furrium (Mar 12, 2019)

I love their music, it knows how to bring you energy, drive


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 12, 2019)

Lyrics sometimes make no sense translated...


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 12, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Lyrics sometimes make no sense translated...


Which song in particular?


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 12, 2019)

Sonne, du hast, Keine lust


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 12, 2019)

She's a total hottie.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 12, 2019)

I think they're trash. I remember hearing some years ago they were accused of saying rude shit about their audience and most didn't know the wiser because they didn't understand language. Got no respect for people like that.


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Mar 12, 2019)

*raises paw*
I love Rammstein! I listened to them a lot during high school in the mid 2000s. Wish they would drop more albums, but I live their stuff. Mein Land is one I listen too often


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 12, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I think they're trash. I remember hearing some years ago they were accused of saying rude shit about their audience and most didn't know the wiser because they didn't understand language. Got no respect for people like that.



No, like all music, it's the RIAA that's behind that.  Ramstein, being a German band, did not, and is not required to, sign any contract or obligation to the RIAA.  So the RIAA under their rights in the Digital Rights Media Act locked them out of most venues to hold a US concert because they refused to sign on.

So the RIAA locked them and other international stars from the US market.  Also why you won't hear their music on radio stations.

I am not a fan of the RIAA.


----------



## TR273 (Mar 12, 2019)

I'm listening to 'Mutter' right now.
I love having their music on in the car (loud).


----------



## Deathless (Mar 12, 2019)

I actually saw them live in the summer of 2017 at a sold out show and they were incredible! I've been listening to Rammstein for as long as I could remember but I never learnt the names or lyrics to their songs ironically...


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 13, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I think they're trash.


@Mr. Fox Careful... one man's trash - is another man's treasure.


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 14, 2019)

My personal favorites. Also didn't Rammstein make the sound track in Red Alert II. They did a great job.


----------



## Polaris (Mar 23, 2019)

Rammstein was pretty much entirely responsible for making me fall in love with metal music in my teenage years, so they have a very special place in my heart amongst my top 3 bands of all time.


----------



## larigot (Mar 28, 2019)

Some crazy stuff happening in Deutschland


----------



## blue sky love (Jul 16, 2019)

I love "Engel", "Feuer Frei!" and "Ich Will" the most~


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 16, 2019)

Might become a fan of this.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 4, 2019)

www.gaytimes.co.uk: Rammstein share same-sex kiss on stage in Russia to protest homophobia

Well trolled.


----------

